# Need help with concrete piers



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

not to be a dick... but if you're asking these questions... I have a question for you... do you have liability insurance???


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess I'm guilty of TMI. Sorry folks!! I'm a gluten for good KARMA.


----------



## robert2013 (Sep 15, 2013)

parkers5150 said:


> not to be a dick... but if you're asking these questions... I have a question for you... do you have liability insurance???


Ahhhh ok. There we go. 

Check this out, I talked with three friends who each have over 30 years in the industry building homes. We came up with a particlarly awesome solution that's not covered here. (Yes, I thought of drilling, rebaring, and pouring a pad). 

Came here wanting to see if the routine ideas were best, was there was anything more? Mabye my posts were not the best. But what the heck. I usually do this better over a beer, instead of writing. 

By the way, discussing a problem, even when you might think you know the best answer is common. Doctors call it a 'consult'. Lawyers call it 'due dilligance'. 

"Not to be a dick" but if you won't ask simple "questions like this" ... I have a question for you ... "do you have liability insurance"? 

Nice spanking circle you have here. Carry On. Goodbye.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Guess there wouldn't have been a problem if the gc had looked things over the first ykme


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

"due diligence" prevents these unnecessary problems from ever occurring in the first place, "liability insurance" .......well:whistling


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

robert2013 said:


> Ahhhh ok. There we go.
> 
> Check this out, I talked with three friends who each have over 30 years in the industry building homes. *We came up with a particlarly awesome solution that's not covered here.* (Yes, I thought of drilling, rebaring, and pouring a pad).
> 
> ...


Im interested now,
what was the solution?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

brunothedog said:


> Im interested now,
> what was the solution?


Maybe a beam pocket?


----------

